# How's the Paxil Club doing?



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi all, Just wondering how we're all doing on Paxil? Fine here. Still seems to be helping. I feel alot more level headed than I used to and my stomach hurts, but not as much or as often.Let me know how you all are making out. And how was your holiday?


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

hey AntonioBesides the fact that I feel really sick cause I just snuck into the kitchen and ate some of lastnight's cheesecake right out of the container I feel great.If you have been following my story i ended up staying with 12.5. I think thats good for me. Im still a teeny tiny bit panicky but nothing to complain about. Im still not ready to hang out at my trigger spots yet. That is something I need to work on through therapy. I'll get there.Yuck I really feel gross. Im such a piggy.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm doing great (about two weeks for me). Just finished my period and this is the first time I do not take Advil or anything else for the pain. Could that be the Paxil or the Zyprexa?







The only thing I do not like is that the ten days I took Zoloft my face started to clear up and now I do not see that side effect. But that's ok, I can live with that.Other than that I'm fabulous. Right now I'm about to dress up to go to a party.







And my Thanksgiving was nice: family birthday party and had a few beers. I know I should have not, but it's been so long. Can't blame me for wanting to have a good time.







Thanks for starting this thread. I'm looking forward to see the replies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi Zay,Paxil changes the way that the brain perceives pain. And if you think you feel better after only 2 weeks.... it gets even better.Good 4 U !!Evie


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Its been a few months for me on paxil, and I feel great!







I also







hope everyone else is feeling great for the holidays!


----------



## agr8chick (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi everyone. Today is my 14th day on Paxil CR and I have to say the depression is so much better (my diagnosis was GAD with mild depression). I've finally felt motivated to exercise and eat better, and my sex drive has improved (my hubby is glad about that!). I haven't had any "episodes" of IBS since starting it either. I have a question though. I haven't noticed a change with the anxiety. Do you expect that will come later, or should I have noticed a change by now?I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well on the Paxil....Lauren


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Lauren, You need to give the drugs 4-6 weeks to feel the effects. You may need to up your dose if your anxiety is not improving after that time. Your doctor may also prescribe an additional anti-anxiety agent. I'm glad things are going in the right direction for you and I know that you will continue to get better!


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

I am on about week 6 of Paxil CR and doing fine. I decided to take it at night, to sleep off any unwanted side effects in the beginning. Basically it worked. The first day I did feel a bit light headed, but other than that no other problems with the med so far, and I continue to take it at night. I will share that I fought the doctor for a very long time (years) over taking an anti-depressant. My job requires good cognitive ability to make decisions, and I was afraid that would be altered by the meds. My logic was wrong; little did I know that it would improve my thinking patterns. I am more relaxed, sleeping much better, less anxious, and my explosive bouts with IBS-D and incontinence are just D now. Yes Paxil is for me....I'm going to do the Paxil Dance... P







A







X







I







L


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Good 4 U Suzee.... I am seriously thinking of changing from Celexa over to Paxil.Glad to hear all of this good feedback.Keep up the good work, everyone.







Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

It's nice to know you are all doing so good. I'm ok this week. On Thursday I have a mini performance with my students; that's when I'll know how this is really working, even though it is really early to tell. Like many of you I have not had one incident in the past weeks. That deserves a dance too:







Suzee wrote it in the best possible way "My logic was wrong...". I fought it too and now I'm glad I gave it a try.


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

P







A







X







I








L


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I've been wanting to post this since Thursday...I was able to play with my students without feeling the need to run off and without going to the bathroom at all.







That felt amazing. On the other hand I had D that same day during the morning.







But just one time out of a month is a great improvement.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I forgot to ask... Is anybody experiencing bleeding through the nose? I get allergy symptoms often but never seen blood before. I was wondering if the medication could be causing this. It is minor bleeding but I'm just curious.Thanks.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I have not had any bleeding. Is that even a side effect.


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

My psychologist has suggested that I start taking Paxil (for my emetophobia, anxiety and IBS) because the cognitive behavioural therapy didn't work and the hypnosis that I will undergo this week may not work. I am so afraid to try Paxil because I have been reading horrible stories on the internet, however I'm trying to remind myself that people are more tempted to post when things go bad. All that to say I was happy to see some positive posts here. Of course I'm worried about the nausea, but also about the weight gain and sexual side effects. Can this stuff really make me better? I'm having such a hard time believing it...but if it did it would be the greatest relief. I'm not sure what to do, thanks for listening. Take care, mel


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi everyone,I've been posting on the FM board for a couple of years now. I took elavil for 8+ years but had to stop due to the stomach problems it was causing. After a long miserable year without any meds but morphine, my doc started me on paxil, I'm on day 3. Today I actually got off the couch, worked on some Christmas projects, and decided to tackle a problem with my teen, something I have avoided for a long time (couldn't deal with the stress) I am hoping paxil will help me as much as it has you. Life on the couch is not what its cracked up to be. I hope I do gain weight, as I am terribly thin.But just today I began to experience a roaring in my ears and dizziness, its a bit distressing. The thing is, I am recovering from a bad cold so is this a side effect of the paxil or perhaps a sinus or ear infection? If it is the paxil, will it pass?I was so pleased to see this post as I was looking around for paxil info. Thanks for any info you can provide.Lori


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm doing MUCH better this afternoon. Yesterday I was hurting and this morning I was woken up with awful stomach pain and the big D. By this afternoon, though, I feel much better.







Today is my fourth day on Paxil CR. I hope the worst is over.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Hi everyone. I had a little panic today. Nothing serious. A couple years ago I ate a bananna wich set off the worst attack I ever had. Well I guess I wanted to get crazy and daring. I never even got a cramp. jUst the panicky feeling that it could happen. I got a little lightheaded than I just forgot about it. Anyway glad everyone is doing well. Talk to you laterAngel


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

LoriAnn, What you're experiencing doesn't sound like a known Paxil side effect. It is probably related to a sinus infection. If you experience it for more than one or two days go to the doctor. If it is a sinus infection you need antibiotics. Good luck with Paxil. Many of us have had very positive results from it!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I thought I was over the bad part but I'm not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

What's happening, Kristin? Can we help?{{{{{{{{ Hug }}}}}}}}}}Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

All of a sudden my bleeding has stopped (since yesterday). That is good news, but I'll ask doc about it.angel, bananas give me D as well. If they are very ripped I become very ill







so I avoid them.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

My doctor took me off of the Paxil CR because it's making me so sick.Thanks Evie!


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks AntonioRl. I saw the doc yesterday and he said my ears looked "irritated" and gave me some drops, but he did say that in some people paxil can cause their blood pressure to shoot up, possibly causing a roaring in their ears, so he was glad I came in to see him about it. My pressure was fine though. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.Lori


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

does anyone notice any palpatations. Lately I've been having them daily.


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Been on Paroxetine for 2 years... vivid dreams.. sometimes nightsweats... fought it too but otherwise fine


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

I've experienced palpitations. For me they are usually either anxiety-driven or hormone-driven. You may want to check with your doctor about specially looking into that symptom just to rule out anything life threatening.Take Care and try to relax, Evie


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I've been putting off getting it checked cause I dont have health insurance. I guess after the holidays I will have to. Thank you. Im such a worrier.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm curiuos to know everybody's dose.I am on 12.5 CR but doc told me last time she uses a higher dose on cases like mine. Today I had a little D and I think it was because of an audition I had. That was in the morning though and during the actual stressor I was very calmed.Oh, and how about the change from CR to regular Paxil. The CR has been working for me but it is too expensive (insurancec does not cover it).


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I personally liked regular Paxil better. My doc says once my GI tract has a chance to take a break from what the CR did to me, he will let me go on Paxil. Paxil didn't make me near as sick as Paxil CR.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm on CR 25 and love it! The 12.5 made a minor change, but really felt better after taking the 25 for a few weeks. Angel, Do they have clincs where you live? A Doctor's vist to low income/chartible clinic is usually based on your income or is less than $30.00 for a visit. When my sister didn't have coverage she went to one for treatment. Not a bad place at all.I'm glad to hear everyone's doing so well! I might even up my dose again after the new year. We'll see. My Dr. says he thinks I don't have IBS. Says he thinks it's Crohn's or something else. Gotta Go. Luv to you all!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

My stomach reacts to everything, I am now on 25mg of paxil twice a day and having NO problems whatsoever. Not tired and no stomach trouble. It's been about a month I would say and I feel no different.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Antonio-- Thanks for the suggestion. Im sure they do have a clinic somewhere. I live in northern NJ. I couod proberly find A clinic for just about anything. Someone has mentioned to me that I could proberly apply for medicaid since I have a child. I guess I'll definatly do it after the holiday. I also have a mole that needs to get looked at. I have to get my #### together and start making calls.


----------



## BuzWeaver (Dec 9, 2002)

Just started Paxil today 20mg, took my 1st one about an hour ago. My IBS hasnï¿½t been that bad this week but Iï¿½ve managed to psych myself into having mild anxiety so the Doctor gave me Paxil today. Iï¿½m also taking Librax for the IBS symptoms. Just knowing Iï¿½m taking them seems to help, but Iï¿½m sure it will be a few days before I actually get some results I can report.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Buz... glad to hear you are trying Paxil. Know that it may take more than a few days to notice the benefits of taking it. I can usually notice the benefits of starting an SSRI within a few weeks, but the most therapeutic results show up later... like about 3 months or so.... hope you'll stick with it.Angel... I think we're all worriers here. It's the nature of the "beast"... you know.. Irritable Beast Syndrome.







Hey, I'm tired... that's the best I can do tonite.Antonio... not hijacking your thread here... I don't take Paxil, but I take Celexa (also an SSRI) and it's been a little over 3 months now since I began it again. I feel as if my life has been given back to me.....







Pat.... you said that you "fought it". Were you speaking of taking Paxil? If so, why do you think you did that and how did you get around it? Glad everyone's doing well here, Evie


----------

